# Pigeon Vocalizations



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello everyone, 
I'm a new member from New York City. I'm currently fostering a Flight I found that walked into a Middle Eastern restaurant in my neighborhood. He/She has broken tail feathers but is resting and growing them back nicely in the privacy of my little bathroom. This is only my second pigeon foster and my first foster rarely made any sounds but Falafel (the new foster) makes super loud vocalizations. He/She has two distinct different ones and I am wondering if anyone knows of a site on the internet that has clips of different pigeon vocalizations and what they mean.
Here is a picture of Falafel.








Thanks for any info.
Hanna


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do the noises sound like grunts?
It appears Falafel has numbered bands on each leg have you reported the bird to 911 alert?


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, I did contact 911 Pigeon Alert a few weeks ago but the bands don't have full number/letter sequences. Each band only has two numbers on them. The rehabbers from the Wild Bird Fund at Animal General here in NYC have a great new home for Falafel to go to lined up and he/she will go as soon as the tail feathers are fully grown back.

One of the sounds Falafel is making is like a long grunt if that makes any sense, the other is almost like gurgling or bubbling.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

Your new foster is probably a cockbird. They have a tendency to be a bit more vocal.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Thank you for rescuing and rehabbing this delightful bird. It does sound like you may have a male there.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you for the responses. Yes, I do think that he's a cock. His voice is really deep. I just saw his tail feathers coming back in today. So happy he's on the road to recovery.


----------

